

Why don't more software applications look like clean desks? - nate
http://n8.tumblr.com/post/73857484/why-dont-more-software-applications-look-like-clean

======
satyajit
Yeah, esp in consumer apps (not so much in business and enterprise apps - they
are destined to be cluttered), the uncluttered interface can bring in some
real value. Years back when I kept looking at MySpace pages, I thought how can
any sane person be on this interface? If it wasn't for clutter, MySpace would
have been what Facebook is today.

------
lacker
I thought this would mention probably the most famous application that does
look minimalist - the google.com homepage.

~~~
nate
Yep, my bad. Great example and I forgot. Before I saw your comment I actually
just posted this today:

[http://n8.tumblr.com/post/77817247/forgot-about-probably-
the...](http://n8.tumblr.com/post/77817247/forgot-about-probably-the-most-
popular-example-of-a)

